# How to get Snapchat (Casper) to work in W10 Mobile!!!



## zombiegator (Aug 18, 2015)

This is just copied and pasted from my forum post on windows central, I figured it would be seen by more people here!  Oh and i cant post screenshots because im still a new member on the XDA forum but you can see screenshots on the windows central post! Just search for my username to find it.
Guys, I figured it out!! Casper does work and will let you send snaps! 
So I was messing around with Snapchat (Casper) on my Nokia Lumia 920 and I almost had a heart attack when I saw a picture that I had took pop up with the editor like it was ready to send (which it did). So here is what I did:
1st I opened up Casper (duh)
2nd I took an image from the camera (IMPORTANT: make sure you've set Casper to use the installed camera app)
oh and also I found this to only work with the front camera (probably because of the lower image quality/image size??)
3rd This is the hardest part...waiting (now i know you will all probably think this is a trick but i promise its not, I've done this three times so far and its worked.)
You have to wait for about 1 min and 10 seconds, I know this sounds ridiculous but just make sure the screen doesn't time out or anything, I timed it on my watch. Then Casper will pop up with your image in the editor:
Ta-Da send as usual!
I'm really hoping that this will work for all of you! I was very excited when I got this to repeat multiple times! I first figured this out when I took a random selfie and I went to my stories, then I clicked on someones story and I pressed send as snap when that editor popped up I blacked out the screen using an emoji and I way typing something to send to my friend when the image I took earlier flashed up in front of me and startled me a little, lol!


----------



## viniciiusmuniz (Aug 19, 2015)

you can tell me what version are you using? I am not able to sign in with the last two versions available in my lumia 930


----------



## GlenniBoy (Aug 19, 2015)

It doesn't work for me. I use Casper, set the Installed Camera app as default. Already tried Blackberry mode on/off but no change. It just goes to the startscreen, but the app doesn't close. Looks like it's trying to open the camera but insted pushes me back to startscreen.

I have a Lumia 920 with win 10 mobile 10512 (Fully unlocked)

Please help...


----------



## zombiegator (Aug 20, 2015)

viniciiusmuniz said:


> you can tell me what version are you using? I am not able to sign in with the last two versions available in my lumia 930

Click to collapse



Im Using W10 Build: 10512
Im Using Casper Version: 1.3.0.1
Is the keyboard popping up on your version?? if you dont have a keyboard that pops up in the app im afraid to say you will have to hard reset your phone by first backing up everything and then going to settings>system>about>reset your phone
*THIS WILL DELETE EVERYTHING FROM YOUR PHONE BE CAREFUL*
The new fix for this is on the forum you do not have to reset your phone.
Good luck getting it to work


----------



## zombiegator (Aug 20, 2015)

GlenniBoy said:


> It doesn't work for me. I use Casper, set the Installed Camera app as default. Already tried Blackberry mode on/off but no change. It just goes to the startscreen, but the app doesn't close. Looks like it's trying to open the camera but insted pushes me back to startscreen.
> 
> I have a Lumia 920 with win 10 mobile 10512 (Fully unlocked)
> 
> Please help...

Click to collapse



Did you update your windows camera from the app-store, mine is fully updated, try deleting and reinstalling Casper, maybe that will work?


----------



## devize (Aug 22, 2015)

Doesn't work with my 930.

Edit: Actually seems to work, the image ends up just randomly popping up on your screen


----------



## zombiegator (Aug 22, 2015)

devize said:


> Doesn't work with my 930.
> 
> Edit: Actually seems to work, the image ends up just randomly popping up on your screen

Click to collapse




Hmm I wonder if the time that it takes for the image to pop up is different per device, I would try timing it on the 930, let us know what you get!!


----------



## devize (Aug 23, 2015)

zombiegator said:


> Hmm I wonder if the time that it takes for the image to pop up is different per device, I would try timing it on the 930, let us know what you get!!

Click to collapse



I've got a 100% record with getting this working so far, without even having to do your 3rd step of waiting 1 minute. It usually takes around 30 seconds, give or take 5 after taking a picture and pressing the tick before it pops up on my screen. Only works for front facing cam it seems. Sometimes it won't work just sitting there waiting for the image to pop up so I'll have to play around with the app by viewing/downloading a picture or two from someone's story, exiting back to the main screen and then it'll pop up. I don't know if this is necessary or me just getting impatient but so far it's worked every time for me. Also works quicker when the app is freshly opened, so if you've been playing around with it by viewing snaps before you try sending one it'll probably take longer to pop up. 

So if you haven't gotten it to work, try taking a picture with the FFC and after about 30 seconds, just play around with the app, view stories etc. and then press back out of their story onto the main screen, rinse and repeat until it pops up randomly within the next 30-60 seconds. It's taken up to 1:30 from pressing the tick for it to pop up sometimes but so far I've got every picture that I've taken with the FFC on mine to eventually pop up.  I have blackberry mode turned on as well.


----------



## Darrian (Aug 23, 2015)

zombiegator said:


> Im Using W10 Build: 10512
> Im Using Casper Version: 1.3.0.1
> Is the keyboard popping up on your version?? if you dont have a keyboard that pops up in the app im afraid to say you will have to hard reset your phone by first backing up everything and then going to settings>system>about>reset your phone
> *THIS WILL DELETE EVERYTHING FROM YOUR PHONE BE CAREFUL*
> Good luck getting it to work

Click to collapse



Um, no, you do not have to reset your phone.  There is a thread in this forum here that will instruct you how to restore the keyboard, and it works. The solution had been found and posted before you wrote that; why would you tell someone to wipe their phone if they don't have to?


----------



## zombiegator (Aug 24, 2015)

Darrian said:


> Um, no, you do not have to reset your phone.  There is a thread in this forum here that will instruct you how to restore the keyboard, and it works. The solution had been found and posted before you wrote that; why would you tell someone to wipe their phone if they don't have to?

Click to collapse




Because I didn't know there was another way to do it, my keyboard did the same thing and I had to reset my phone. Thanks for sharing the link though!


----------



## Darrian (Aug 24, 2015)

Sure thing. I actually reset my phone a few times over a couple days, trying to get everything working perfectly, but I was checking here several times a day for a solution.  I needed Access Point to access cellular data, but it has to be installed on 8.1 and then upgraded to 10; you can't install it on a fresh 10 install.  I was incredibly frustrated when my kb stopped working in my android apps every time, where it would work fine after a reset but then I could only use wifi and I would have to use the recovery tool again or deal with not having any data.  Despite the bugs I think 10166 ran better and I hope they push another build soon.


----------



## zombiegator (Aug 24, 2015)

Darrian said:


> Sure thing. I actually reset my phone a few times over a couple days, trying to get everything working perfectly, but I was checking here several times a day for a solution.  I needed Access Point to access cellular data, but it has to be installed on 8.1 and then upgraded to 10; you can't install it on a fresh 10 install.  I was incredibly frustrated when my kb stopped working in my android apps every time, where it would work fine after a reset but then I could only use wifi and I would have to use the recovery tool again or deal with not having any data.  Despite the bugs I think 10166 ran better and I hope they push another build soon.

Click to collapse




Yeah, I agree with you, 10166 did run better in terms of compatibility IMO, I think the only thing that 10512 did for me was increase the battery life by like 1000% lol


----------



## MCSPECJAL (Oct 13, 2015)

How took an image from the camera?


----------



## zombiegator (Oct 13, 2015)

MCSPECJAL said:


> How took an image from the camera?

Click to collapse




Read the description up top, you have to make sure Casper is set to use the default camera not the Casper camera


----------



## surya467 (Oct 15, 2015)

zombiegator said:


> Im Using W10 Build: 10512
> Im Using Casper Version: 1.3.0.1
> Is the keyboard popping up on your version?? if you dont have a keyboard that pops up in the app im afraid to say you will have to hard reset your phone by first backing up everything and then going to settings>system>about>reset your phone
> *THIS WILL DELETE EVERYTHING FROM YOUR PHONE BE CAREFUL*
> Good luck getting it to work

Click to collapse



theres no need to reset, there is a method to manually install the keyboard, duh!


----------



## zombiegator (Oct 15, 2015)

surya467 said:


> theres no need to reset, there is a method to manually install the keyboard, duh!

Click to collapse



I know... Someone already mentioned that in the post right below the one you quoted and I responded to them. Like I said earlier, I didn't know that at the time, I will try changing my post to avoid future confusion.


----------

